# UKVIA Backs Efforts to Defund Anti-Vaping WHO



## Rob Fisher (14/5/21)

Best read EVER!

https://www.vapouround.co.uk/news/p...V9odULi3ACA8ucvGCvEx95osf7dbgLL7LcKgWWf1EaoEo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------

